# صلاه القديسه تماف ايريني ج5



## mera22 (8 فبراير 2010)

*بسم الاب والابن والروح القدس الاله الواحد امين

انت ياربي يسوع خلقت السماء والارض  وخلقت السموات وزينتها  بمجد عظيم وايضا اسست الكون 

وكل ما فيه ووضعت النيران العظيمين الشمس لحكم النهار والقمر لحكم الليل  خلقتنا وججبلتنا علي صورتك  ومثالك الحسن الجميل وفديتنا بدمك الطاهر الذكي الكريم

فيارب منهنش عليك علشان انت بتحبنا خالص وبتحبنا نسبحك ونمجدك نعم يارب لم تكن محتاج لتسبيحنا .. الملائكه ورؤساء الملائكه الوف وربوات يسبحوك ويمجدونك  علي الدوام والشهداء والقديسين يخدمونك ولكن من محبتك لنا يارب تحبنا اان نسبحك ونمجدك وتجد لذاتك فينا يارب ارحمنا مجان بشفاعه وصلوات الست العدرا امين

صلوا من اجل ضعفي​*


----------



## youhnna (8 فبراير 2010)

*امييييييييييييين
شكرااااااااا ميرا​*


----------



## mera22 (8 فبراير 2010)

youhnna قال:


> *امييييييييييييين
> شكرااااااااا ميرا​*




*ميرسي يوحنا علي مرورك الرب معك
​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 فبراير 2010)

اميـــــن 
شكرا على الصلاه
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## mera22 (8 فبراير 2010)

ميرسي كوكو علي مرورك الرب معك


----------



## kalimooo (10 فبراير 2010)

*
امين

شكراااااااا على الصلاة

الجميلة 

سلام المسيح معك


*


----------



## mera22 (15 فبراير 2010)

ميرسي كليمو علي مرورك

الرب يفرح قلبك


----------

